# R5 Moire and fringing :eek: :eek: :eek:



## madz1980 (Jan 31, 2021)

Help...I've been using my new R5 in the snow for the 1st time.

Wth? Moiré and fringe Big issue!

Canon R5
50mm EF 1.2 (original canon mount adapter)

What should I do, could it be fixed in the camera settings? 

I'm always shooting in RAW (but wantes flaless files)

I'm thinking of returning it back and finally keep my 5Ds

Any toughts, hints, tricks?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Joules (Jan 31, 2021)

I see 0 moiré in your shot. The chromatic abberation (colored fringe on high contrasting edges) doesn't look too bad to me considering the lens you are using and the very harsh contrast between bright snow and a dark jacket. If you are using lightroom, enable chromatic abberation correction under the profiles section and use the eyedropper on the colored fringes if it doesn't pick up on the right color automatically.

As there is absolutely no detail in the snow anyway, this should 100 % fix this particular shot.

If you are otherwise disstatisfied with you R5, be free to return it. But know that this is not a defect and in fact is a property of the lens, not the body.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 31, 2021)

Moire is often associated with sharp focus. I don't see either in this example.

The purple fringing, however, does look bad. My first copy of the ef 35mm 1.4L (Version 1) was like this. I exchanged it for another new one and the fringing was extremely slight. I'd have to agree--it's a lens issue. I would be very surprised if Canon could not greatly improve it with a repair service. If the lens has only recently started behaving this way, I wouldn't blame the camera, but I would suspect the lens had gotten bumped hard.

How are your other lenses on the R5?

(I really hope we aren't going down another poor-sample-image, scary-title, rabbit hole. Call me paranoid, but I'm experiencing deja vu all over again. Already!)


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 31, 2021)

Snow is always tough. Her coat is underexposed and white balance off (snow looks grey).

I'd bring up the coat, adjust white balance, then enable chromatic aberration box in LR then see how it looks. I agree it is likely not the camera that's the issue. 

Good luck.


----------



## Joules (Jan 31, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> The purple fringing, however, does look bad. My first copy of the ef 35mm 1.4L (Version 1) was like this. I exchanged it for another new one and the fringing was extremely slight.


This is the EF 50mm 1.2 though. I looked at some reviews earlier and they indicated that chromatic abberations were a weak point of this lens. And these conditions are a worst case scenario (high contrast, high resolution body). I think the image shown here is a crop.

Nonetheless, if the associated hassle isn't to much, checking with Canon if they can do something is of course an option.

Nonetheless I expect the chromatic abberations correction in LR to fix the issue here. I own and use the EF 85mm 1.8 and it is much worse than this.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2021)

Stopping the lens down should help with the CA. It is not like you are going to get lovely bokeh in the snow background by shooting at f/1.2 anyway.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2021)

Out of curiosity, can anybody post a shot that illustrates a moiré problem? I know what the patterns look like; I‘ve just never observed them in a photo as I can recall. I even know several verses of the song, including the one about the eel.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Out of curiosity, can anybody post a shot that illustrates a moiré problem? I know what the patterns look like; I‘ve just never observed them in a photo as I can recall. I even know several verses of the song, including the one about the eel.


Here are a couple of screenshots from a video I made on a pretty clever (though I say so myself) technique on how to get rid of it. Most techniques and auto modes get rid of the false color easily but don't touch the false pattern, my technique gets rid of the pattern too.

Before:



After:


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2021)

But as others have said to the OP, this is not moiré, it is CA which is easily removed in LR or PS.

Here are the settings I used in PS RAW filter and as can be seen it works perfectly even on a .png.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Here are a couple of screenshots from a video I made on a pretty clever (though I say so myself) technique on how to get ride of it. Most techniques and auto modes get rid of the false color easily but don't touch the false pattern, my technique gets rid of the pattern too.


Thanks. That is obvious. I don’t think I’ve noticed anything similar in a photo. I guess all my cameras have had effective filters.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Thanks. That is obvious. I don’t think I’ve noticed anything similar in a photo. I guess all my cameras have had effective filters.


Far and away the worst image ruining iterations I have seen have all been clothes, particularly guys suits, dresses that have taffeta or the like in them, and veils, so wedding photos! Sometimes the images are unsalvagable but photographers who are experienced with these issues know to vary their shooting distance to give them alternate unaffected shots.

But I have seen smaller issues with distant bricks and tiles, ac vents and speaker screens, these things tend to be much smaller in the image and are generally very easy to deal with.


----------

